# How to build and install man page manually?



## xiaoj (Aug 22, 2009)

Reference to http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=172


```
......
Then rebuild kernel and reboot to use it.

This /usr/src/share/man/man4/cpufreq.4 is just a manpage so its not mandatory to apply/rebuid it.
```

I modifed a man page src in /usr/src/share/man/man4/cpufreq.4, but i do not know how to build and install it in to my system.

Maybe there are some command which help to complete the installation manually, suck as "make install"


----------



## Aprogas (Aug 22, 2009)

I think file format in /usr/src/share/man and /usr/share/man are identical, just copy the file to /usr/share/man (optional: gzip it too) and it will be formatted next time you open it. If it does not seem changed, remove /usr/share/man/cat4/cpufreq.4.gz


----------



## tangram (Aug 24, 2009)

Posting in Howtos & FAQs


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 24, 2009)

xiaoj, will you stop posting threads in the HOWTO forum? It is not for _asking_ how-to.


----------



## xiaoj (Aug 24, 2009)

haha, sorry, i don't know


----------

